# Ryobi leaf blower ...piston ring replacement



## Dale1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Hi All, 

Need to replace a piston ring for the Ryobi leaf blower/shredder. Model RYO8544, serial number:BHJ2310369; displacement: 25cc.

Engine had low compression, about 50 psi and wouldn't start, and decided to take engine apart. Engine looks like a pretty well built one and I'm trying to fix it up. My local small engine repair and parts dealer said his search didn't come up with any RY parts and suggested I try one line. This forum is the best place I know to go. 

Anyone have any suggestions where I can get the piston ring? Or am I 'jousting windmills' and wasting my time? 

Dale1


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Dale1 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need to replace a piston ring for the Ryobi leaf blower/shredder. Model RYO8544, serial number:BHJ2310369; displacement: 25cc.
> 
> ...


http://www.ereplacementparts.com/ryobi-ry08544-blower-vacuum-parts-c-7931_15636_15638.html

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313&_nkw=Ryobi+690161002&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Dale1 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you Sir Thomas. Ordered the part from ereplacementparts. It will be interesting to see if I can get the engine going again. Puttering around with engines is something some of us old folks do for an excuse to keep out of the way of the 'significent other' and keep busy learning things.

I'm impressed with your prompt response and this forums posts on so many different things and especially the quality of the responses to posted inquiries.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

Dale1 said:


> Thank you Sir Thomas. Ordered the part from ereplacementparts. It will be interesting to see if I can get the engine going again. Puttering around with engines is something some of us old folks do for an excuse to keep out of the way of the 'significent other' and keep busy learning things.
> 
> I'm impressed with your prompt response and this forums posts on so many different things and especially the quality of the responses to posted inquiries.


I had to retire earlier than I planned. When you are used to working 8 hour days, 5 day weeks, you have to fill your time with something. I have worked on 4 cycle engines but just started rebuilding 2 cycle. I have learned a well of information this forum. Most of the guys on here (not me included) do this for a living but are willing to share their knowledge. Hats off for them.


----------

